# Maranta leuconeura aka 'Prayer Plant'



## Bry (Feb 18, 2004)

Well, I've decided to take the leap and get into darts, thanks to a Mr. Bill Johnson. Right now I'm just researching the different plants and coming up with ideas for the vivarium setup. I saw a plant not too long ago that I would like to use in the viv. The plant is a Maranta leuconeura, it has a green stripe down the middle with pink/red veins. On this site's list of links, none of those places carried this particular plant. I've noticed a couple of you have them in your vivs. I'm told you can find them in some gardening stores. My biggest concern is the fertilizer and insectides that may be included for free. Does anyone know where I can find this plant without the chemicals included? If not, is there anything I can do to remove these chemicals? Thanks in advance.

Bry


----------



## Bry (Feb 18, 2004)

Forgot to include a picture of the plant in question.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2004)

In my experience, most plants can be rinsed off and bare-rooted before planting in the vivarium. I get almost all my pants at Home Depot or other nurseries in my area. I just hose them out making sure to remove all the perlite and soil before planting them in the new sustrate, sometimes I plant them in pots in viv soil, for later use. I have purchased plants from terrarium companies and they have perlite and osmacote in the soil, so everything gets the hose.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

I have some that are very similar to yours.The one I have, I think, are called calathea.The are a some different species availiable from Black Jungle.They may seem to be small plants but if you plant other things close to them like moss it will be shaded after the plant takes off and it will in a viv.
Mark W.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

I'll send ya some Bry! 

-Bill J.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

Im sure u can get them at the local Lowes, thats where i got mine.
HOWEVER, they have a big problem with root rot in wet soil. They also get really leggy, with ong stems with just one or two leaves on them.
They are very pretty though. :lol:


----------

